# Spider-Man: No Way Home *spoilers*



## pukunui (Dec 16, 2021)

I have just seen the latest Spider-Man movie. Lots of interesting takeaways.

*If you haven’t seen it yet and don’t want to have it spoiled, please don’t read any further.*


First, let’s talk about Dr Strange. He is apparently no longer the Sorcerer Supreme. Wong is now in charge, having gotten in on a “technicality” while Stephen was dead.

However, the trailer is a bit misleading and Wong does not specifically forbid Stephen from casting the dangerous spell at Peter’s request like it appears.

Of course, Peter messes up the spell and that causes problems. Dr Strange appears to fix things by the end of the film, so the cracking open of the multiverse clearly doesn’t happen until the Multiverse of Madness movie.


You’re a wizard, Ned! I wonder if we will see him join forces with Dr Strange, Wong and co in the future. It would appear he’s forgotten all about his powers by the end of the movie but I’m sure he’ll end up remembering / rediscovering them at some point.


The audience screamed (with delight) when first Andrew and then Tobey appeared.


It would appear that Venom is now officially part of the MCU.


Yelena is going to be disappointed that the shield got knocked off the “new and improved” Statue of Liberty. (Looks nice without the green patina.)


Anyone got any other thoughts?


----------



## pukunui (Dec 16, 2021)

Also, I’m guessing that was Daredevil serving as Peter’s lawyer?


----------



## trappedslider (Dec 17, 2021)

pukunui said:


> Also, I’m guessing that was Daredevil serving as Peter’s lawyer?



Yes, that was Charlie Cox from the DD show on Netflix, the audience I was with cheered at that part, along with both Toby and Andrew's appearances.


----------



## pukunui (Dec 17, 2021)

trappedslider said:


> Yes, that was Charlie Cox from the DD show on Netflix, the audience I was with cheered at that part, along with both Toby and Andrew's appearances.



OK. I don't think he got a particularly noticeable reaction from my audience. Certainly not the screams of delight that Andrew and Tobey got.


----------



## John R Davis (Dec 17, 2021)

All kinds of awesome .
The banter between Garfield and McQuire was fabulous


----------



## Stalker0 (Dec 17, 2021)

Saw the movie last night, my thoughts:

Of the 3 Holland movies I think this one was both the most fun of the three, and the weakest movie of the three.

This movie feels the least organic, the beginning feels rushed and "forced", racing spiderman past the serious "if he going to jail" type stuff so we can get to the fun stuff.

The movie starts to slow down in the 2nd and especially 3rd acts, gives itself time to breathe, and that's when we get the best quality and fun in the movie. Obviously to the surprise of no one, Tobey and Andrew show up....and they do a great job. I appreciated how each spiderman came off as different, Tobey was the older more seasoned spiderman, Andrew's is the most emotional distraught (having lost Gwen) and has confidence issues, Holland is actually the most driven of the three at this point, having just lost his Aunt, and so his feelings of revenge and anger are strong. There is wonderful banter, I love that as soon as they find out Tobey's spiderman doesn't make web fluid that is all they can talk about!

The villains also did a good job. Lizard and Sandman were more background characters, which was fine....in such a movie they could easily cram too much in (and as I said the beginning felt rushed to let them get as much stuff as they did) so it allowed them to focus on Doc Ock, Electro, and Green Goblin.

I liked this Electro a lot better. He wasn't over the top crazy, just power hungry. Doc Ock was awesome, and I appreciated that they pulled no morality punches with him. As soon as they corrected the chip, Doc Ock was a good guy again, no wavering, no holds bar. The man was not a villain he was a travesty, and they did well to show that. And Dafoe slays once again as the Goblin, just awesome.

All in all it was a fun ride, and very enjoyable. Again in terms of pure "how is it as a movie" I think its the weakest of the three, but I think the other movies set high bars, and it blows the pants off of the original Spiderman 3.

Here are a few list of high and low points

*High*

Holland once again slays the emotional scenes. The scene when he basically collapses while his friend's hold him (in grief over his aunt) is really well done.


Garfield's spiderman saves MJ, and in some ways gets redemption for the loss of Gwen. That scene is probably the brightest star in the movie, when MJ asks Garfield is he is okay, and he is just crying out of pure joy.... the entire audience lost it on that scene.


The scene when Octavius and Tobey get to greet each other as old friends. And when Oct asks Tobey what he has been doing, his simple callback answer "trying to do better", was great.


I love that Wong is the sorceror supreme now, that was both out of left field and yet very appropriate. I also appreciate the reasonable explanation thrown out there (Strange was bliped for 5 years, so Wong got the role). It gives different people different "outs". For purists who think it has to be Strange, they can just say this was a technicality. For people who think Wong (who is far more experienced than Strange) has earned the role, they can just believe he earned it on merit.


The fact that this movie balanced 3 spiderman and 5 villains and actually made it work has to get some applause. I was VERY WORRIED about this, for I think that is part of what ruined the original Spiderman 3.... too many characters to focus on. But this one did it very well.


The fact that the spidersense is so implicit to Spiderman's body that it operates when his spirit has left was a very cool touch, I like that a lot.


The Matt Murdock cameo was perfect!
*Lows*

I think my biggest issue in the movie was Aunt May. The Marissa Tomei May has been mostly a background character up till now, present but never really driving things. The fact that she was the "plot driver" of this whole movie felt weird to me, and a bit forced. Suddenly she is the super moral compass for spiderman? Her death was a poignant scene, but in a movie that was probably the most comedic of the three, it also threatened to be undercut by the lighthearted tone of much of the rest of the movie.


Once again, we have to ask.... where are the Avengers? Frankly....where are all the spiderman supporters? This was one of my big problems with the beginning. We are pounded with people disparaging spiderman....but the guy freaking helped save the world. Where were the people who he had saved coming out and saying "spiderman is a hero!" and booing Jameson. Where was our new Captain America saying "Peter Parker is an american hero"..... there was none of that in this movie. Now I respect that getting actors for cameos is expensive and hard to schedule, but honestly I didn't even need to see them. For example, Peter gets a letter saying something to the effect of "we got your back", with signatures from a whole bunch of Avengers. For when Matt Murdock comes in, we get a quick note "oh please Ms May your expenses have been fully covered by Stark Industries, no need to worry". Again something that lets us know that Peter is not suddenly thrown into the cold by all of his super family the second things go bad for him.


When Peter decides not to tell MJ and Ned about who he is, I think people took it as heroic, but I did not. He already tried to manipulate the world in having them forget him. And now he is taking away the choice of his friends. I get the whole "I don't want them in danger"....but its their choice to make. Peter even talked about that one of the major differences between him and the other two spiderman, is he had learned to work as a team...but now leaves that team behind. I think on a more "meta" level, probably the reason for that is it leaves the door open based on how the Sony/Marvel negotiations go in the future. If they get the actors back on board and Sony in tow....than we may finally get that "remember me" scene and move on. If they don't, it gives them a clean slate to move on if they need to.


While Doctor Strange is an impulsive character, I think they pushed that a bit too far in this movie for plot reasons. Strange even gets on Peter "wait you didn't even try some other options before coming to me"....but damn Strange is the one starting a world changing spell without even sitting down with Peter, telling him what it was going to do, and then making sure that's what he wanted. Literally he is about to massively change the world, and he acts like its just a 5 minute appointment, quick and clean off to the next. In that context, thank god Wong is the sorcerer supreme, Strange is way too impulsive and irresponsible to be wielding that authority.


I was so sure that at some point when they talked about "the tingle", that one of the other Spiderman would finally say "you mean the Spidersense?"....and we would finally have that. They are STILL calling it the tingle....come on!


----------



## pukunui (Dec 18, 2021)

Stalker0 said:


> When Peter decides not to tell MJ and Ned about who he is, I think people took it as heroic, but I did not. He already tried to manipulate the world in having them forget him. And now he is taking away the choice of his friends. I get the whole "I don't want them in danger"....but its their choice to make. Peter even talked about that one of the major differences between him and the other two spiderman, is he had learned to work as a team...but now leaves that team behind. I think on a more "meta" level, probably the reason for that is it leaves the door open based on how the Sony/Marvel negotiations go in the future. If they get the actors back on board and Sony in tow....than we may finally get that "remember me" scene and move on. If they don't, it gives them a clean slate to move on if they need to.



I think it wasn't so much that he was taking away the choice of his friends. It was the sacrifice he had to make to ensure that the multiverse didn't completely break apart. Dr Strange wasn't willing to cast the spell with a whole bunch of exceptions again - so it was a case of "all or nothing". 

I agree that Dr Strange was a bit too reckless at the start, though.


----------



## Older Beholder (Dec 18, 2021)

I went yesterday on my first day of holidays. As I was about to buy a ticket someone came up and gave me a free one. This has happened maybe 4 or 5 times during my life, but this was by far the sweetest. Anyway, this maybe has influenced my feelings, but I loved the movie. I also enjoy meta and multiverse stuff, so this was up there with my favourite super hero films.

There was a lot of cheering from my cinema, not just when Toby and Andrew showed up, but at classic Villain lines, etc…

Strange v Spiderman in the mirror universe and the bridge fight at the start we’re just a couple of the highlights for me.


----------



## trappedslider (Dec 18, 2021)

The Lizard Wizard said:


> There was a lot of cheering from my cinema, not just when Toby and Andrew showed up, but at classic Villain lines, etc…



He said the thing! 

Also nice call back from Strange  to what Loki said "I was falling for two hours"


----------



## Older Beholder (Dec 18, 2021)

trappedslider said:


> He said the thing!




‘I’m something of a scientist myself’ got the best reaction 

personally I’m a fan of ‘The power of the sun, in the palm of my hand’ but more from the Spider-Man pinball machine than the movie.


----------



## Bolares (Dec 18, 2021)

OMFG I LOVED THIS MOVIE


----------



## trappedslider (Dec 18, 2021)

So, this movie could also serve as the 3rd movie for Andrew's Spider-Man. 

Fun fact: Dafoe insisted on being able to do as many of his own stunts as possible despite being in his sixties. Again we get the spider-man pointing at spider-man meme!

Also, Goblin REALLY hates Peter's back.


----------



## Stalker0 (Dec 18, 2021)

pukunui said:


> I think it wasn't so much that he was taking away the choice of his friends. It was the sacrifice he had to make to ensure that the multiverse didn't completely break apart. Dr Strange wasn't willing to cast the spell with a whole bunch of exceptions again - so it was a case of "all or nothing".



For clarity, I was good with Spiderman asking Strange to cast the spell again, that was very appropriate and heroic.

My critique was later on, when he going to tell his friends who he is....but ultimately doesn't. That is the part that didn't work for me.


----------



## Bolares (Dec 18, 2021)

Stalker0 said:


> For clarity, I was good with Spiderman asking Strange to cast the spell again, that was very appropriate and heroic.
> 
> My critique was later on, when he going to tell his friends who he is....but ultimately doesn't. That is the part that didn't work for me.



I don’t know. That’s a typical peter parker reaction. Take responsibility for everything and decide without consulting others that they are better off without him


----------



## pukunui (Dec 18, 2021)

Stalker0 said:


> For clarity, I was good with Spiderman asking Strange to cast the spell again, that was very appropriate and heroic.
> 
> My critique was later on, when he going to tell his friends who he is....but ultimately doesn't. That is the part that didn't work for me.



Ah I see. I took that as being “they seem happy and they’re going to MIT. I don’t want to risk jeopardizing their happiness again.”

Still, I expect we’ll see a reunion / remembrance at some point in the future.


----------



## John R Davis (Dec 19, 2021)

I also hope the world can cope with the changes to " evil" Dr Stranges' colour scheme. He gets both more black and more white!


----------



## GreyLord (Dec 19, 2021)

Stalker0 said:


> When Peter decides not to tell MJ and Ned about who he is, I think people took it as heroic, but I did not. He already tried to manipulate the world in having them forget him. And now he is taking away the choice of his friends. I get the whole "I don't want them in danger"....but its their choice to make. Peter even talked about that one of the major differences between him and the other two spiderman, is he had learned to work as a team...but now leaves that team behind. I think on a more "meta" level, probably the reason for that is it leaves the door open based on how the Sony/Marvel negotiations go in the future. If they get the actors back on board and Sony in tow....than we may finally get that "remember me" scene and move on. If they don't, it gives them a clean slate to move on if they need to.
> 
> 
> While Doctor Strange is an impulsive character, I think they pushed that a bit too far in this movie for plot reasons. Strange even gets on Peter "wait you didn't even try some other options before coming to me"....but damn Strange is the one starting a world changing spell without even sitting down with Peter, telling him what it was going to do, and then making sure that's what he wanted. Literally he is about to massively change the world, and he acts like its just a 5 minute appointment, quick and clean off to the next. In that context, thank god Wong is the sorcerer supreme, Strange is way too impulsive and irresponsible to be wielding that authority.
> ...




1.  I HATED the ending because of this.  He breaks his promise to MJ of all things!  The fact that he just leaves...just rubs me the wrong way.  If we are going to do that...then how...when everyone has forgotten him (and apparantly it erases pictures they have, yearbook stuff, journals, everything that Ned and MJ would have had to make them start wondering who this kid Peter Parker is and why they forgot him) does he even get ID?  How does he get a job (those are some pretty swanky clothes he has on at the end for someone who can't even get a decent job) or an apartment in NYC (unless you are living in a place far worse than what we see at the end, he's not going be able to get it without some ID and such)?

There would be a LOT of stuff that reminds people that he is Peter Parker out there, even if it was erased from their minds initially.  However, even worse, if it DID delete all that stuff, he shouldn't be in the system anymore as a US citizen or have anything able to identify him from Social Security to State ID.

Enjoyed the movie, hated the ending.

2.  I wonder with Doctor Strange if this is hinting at the next movie.  Perhaps this Doctor Strange is a DIFFERENT Doctor Strange than we had initially, and this one is actually reckless.  If you remember the ending "trailer" there are going to be TWO Doctor Strange's, with one being the cause of all the trouble in the next movie...or so it appears.

3.  They really made Jamison to be the TRUE villain of the movie.  That's also what was really missing.  With Peter being as smart as he was, he should realize that the Goblin was just acting on it's nature, though it was evil and the direct cause.  The indirect cause of the trouble and basically all the horrible stuff that occurred was Jamison.  He never got his situation where he found justice (either by coming around and actually admitting Spiderman may have done good, or admitting he (Jamison) actually did some pretty big evil stuff, OR...finally it being found out that he is really a villain and because of his actions has caused a LOT of bad things to occur (perhaps that is too like some news agencies in the real world presently, but if they are going to include this type of idea in the film replicating what some news are doing in the real world, at least indulge in the fantasy that in the film world justice can actually happen).


----------



## Staffan (Dec 19, 2021)

Just came back from seeing the movie, and I really did like it a lot. Thinking back on it, there was one element I wasn't super-fond of: The Daily Bugle being Infowars, in that it's more about editorializing and pushing a narrative (oh, and supplements!) than actual news. Classic JJJ has, with the exception of his gigantic hate-on for Spider-Man, always been a really good publicist. There have been several occasions where he has taken personal hits because of his journalistic integrity.

We did get him calling for compromising footage of Spider-Man though, so that's something.

On the plus side, it seems the movie is fixing one of my main complaints about MCU Spider-Man: the "heir of Tony Stark" thing. At the end, we have Spider-Man back in a suit he seems to have sewed himself (we see a sewing machine in the apartment), living in a crappy apartment where it's clear he won't necessarily be able to pay rent. That's the Spider-Man I recognize, not the one whose suit has nanotech and stuff.


----------



## pukunui (Dec 19, 2021)

What I want to know is: how did Aunt May wash the green goop off his suit? He couldn’t get it off with soap or whatever else he tried. What did she use to get it clean?

(It was funny how he had to wear it inside out for a bit.)


----------



## John R Davis (Dec 19, 2021)

pukunui said:


> What I want to know is: how did Aunt May wash the green goop off his suit? He couldn’t get it off with soap or whatever else he tried. What did she use to get it clean?
> 
> (It was funny how he had to wear it inside out for a bit.)



A secret only a parent/guardian can know.


----------



## pukunui (Dec 19, 2021)

John R Davis said:


> A secret only a parent/guardian can know.



I'm a parent and I don't know the secret!


----------



## wicked cool (Dec 20, 2021)

Really good movie. Probably the best marvel stuff since the infinity movies

great job with multiple villains. A+ to the director 
Great writing 

people were yelling and screaming when Murdock showed up and then both additional spidermen
little bit of foreshadowing to a new spiderman down the line (electros comments).
Wasn’t a single moment where it felt like it dragged


----------



## trappedslider (Dec 20, 2021)

wicked cool said:


> little bit of foreshadowing to a new spiderman down the line (electros comments).



Miles say it wasn't so much foreshadowing as a shoutout/nod to his existence.


----------



## GreyLord (Dec 20, 2021)

trappedslider said:


> Miles say it wasn't so much foreshadowing as a shoutout/nod to his existence.




Yes, they already have one movie out with him (Miles Morales) in it, with the sequel coming soon.


----------



## Haiku Elvis (Dec 20, 2021)

I know nothing is set in stone and lawers and money and egos and all that but I can't see them having Charlie Cox and Tom Hardy cameos without having some reasonably well drawn up plan about how they will be used. 
Especially with the Matt Murdock brick catching bit. If they just wanted a bit of fan service he would have just shown up as a straight lawyer. Those in the know would still have gotten their kicks and the rest would have been none the wiser. Now the non netflix crowd will be expecting something too as that's how the MCU works. Teaser first then reveal.


----------



## crashtestosi (Dec 20, 2021)

up front: loved the movie

downs: 
-we didn't know aunt may enough 
-the typical 'marvel movie must be funny' tho they balanced it well I think
-what the heck were the avengers doing not backing peter ?

but *one big question:* when everyone who knows peter is spiderman was sent back to their respective universes, some of them came from the same timeline but from different moments in that timeline, namely the deceased supervillains and their respective spider-men. when for example osborne goes back to his own timeline, does he...

-a: ...overwrite that timeline: he has been 'cured' and can prevent himselves from dying (somehow). this way everything changes and nothing makes sense. example: why does doc oc say osborne died a few years back

-b: ...create a separate timeline: a timeline branches out. in the original one osborne accidentally impales himself. in the other he doesn't.

-c: ...die: he was so close to being killed that this sort of difference won't keep him from dying. everything has always been exactly that way. in the previous spiderman movies, everything we saw in no way home actually happened but it was just an unnoticeable blip. this would be very grim and defeat one of the main plot points.

what do you think? did the writers just not consider this? which option (or a completely different one) is the most likely? is there even a point to asking this question?


----------



## pukunui (Dec 20, 2021)

@crashtestosi Those are some good questions! I don’t have an answer. Sony had plans to build a “Spider-Man Shared Universe” to rival the MCU (although it seems like they’re mostly drawing on Marvel characters to do it - e.g. Spider-Man, Venom, Morbius, etc). It could be that they address the reformed villains in a future “SSU” film.

As for Daredevil, I suspect we will see him again.


----------



## Stalker0 (Dec 20, 2021)

crashtestosi said:


> -b: ...create a separate timeline: a timeline branches out. in the original one osborne accidentally impales himself. in the other he doesn't.



If we use a little bit of logic from the "Loki" movie. Previously they would have been variants that would have been taken out by the TVA, but with the ending of LOKI.... probably just another alternate timeline is created.


----------



## Dire Bare (Dec 20, 2021)

Haiku Elvis said:


> I know nothing is set in stone and lawers and money and egos and all that but I can't see them having Charlie Cox and Tom Hardy cameos without having some reasonably well drawn up plan about how they will be used.
> Especially with the Matt Murdock brick catching bit. If they just wanted a bit of fan service he would have just shown up as a straight lawyer. Those in the know would still have gotten their kicks and the rest would have been none the wiser. Now the non netflix crowd will be expecting something too as that's how the MCU works. Teaser first then reveal.



Charlie Cox's Daredevil is definitely part of the MCU now, as is Vincent D'Onofrio's Kingpin (via Hawkeye on Disney+). But are they the same versions of the characters that we watched on Netflix? Maybe.

Tom Hardy's Eddie Brock was returned to his universe . . . but the symbiote . . .


----------



## Dire Bare (Dec 20, 2021)

crashtestosi said:


> up front: loved the movie
> 
> downs:
> -we didn't know aunt may enough
> ...



And thus begins the MULTIVERSE OF MADNESS!!!


----------



## pukunui (Dec 20, 2021)

Dire Bare said:


> Tom Hardy's Eddie Brock was returned to his universe . . . but the symbiote . . .



Yes, so it would appear that Tom Hardy's Eddie Brock is staying put as part of the SSU but Venom can now be part of the MCU, perhaps with a new human(oid) host.


----------



## Stalker0 (Dec 21, 2021)

pukunui said:


> Yes, so it would appear that Tom Hardy's Eddie Brock is staying put as part of the SSU but Venom can now be part of the MCU, perhaps with a new human(oid) host.



Can even still be Eddie Brock, as Spider-Man showed, alternate reality versions don’t look the same as the original


----------



## Dire Bare (Dec 21, 2021)

Stalker0 said:


> Can even still be Eddie Brock, as Spider-Man showed, alternate reality versions don’t look the same as the original



Actually, we could even get a Tom Hardy Eddie Brock in the MCU . . . . we got a JK Simmons JJ Jameson, a different JJJ than portrayed in the Sam Raimi films (plus, he's done JJJ's voice in a number of different animated Marvel shows over the years).


----------



## trappedslider (Dec 22, 2021)

The MCU Sinister Six.


----------



## pukunui (Dec 22, 2021)

It’s just a tree.


----------



## MGibster (Dec 24, 2021)

It seems like the universe isn't happy unless it's kicking Parker in the teeth.  I enjoyed the movie but I thought the ending was incredibly sad.  Peter is alone in the world.


----------



## pukunui (Dec 24, 2021)

MGibster said:


> It seems like the universe isn't happy unless it's kicking Parker in the teeth.  I enjoyed the movie but I thought the ending was incredibly sad.  Peter is alone in the world.



I doubt it will stay that way.


----------



## DeviousQuail (Dec 24, 2021)

Very fun film. I would definitely pay money to see it again. The few down notes for me mostly felt like issues caused by the Sony-Disney thing. The soft reboot of the character and how Peter chooses to deal with it all feel built to allow the MCU and Spiderman to part ways if necessary. At this point if Spiderman was never mentioned again in the MCU we would largely understand why. But if he does return he can find MJ and Ned and work to get the team back together. If the contract stuff wasn't an issue (assuming Disney owned Spiderman or the contract with Sony had more movies still in the works) I wouldn't like that ending. As it is, it's about as good as could be expected. 

Doctor Strange had a weird characterization in this movie. It was like he was almost bitter and a little less thoughtful of his actions. Getting passed over for Sorcerer Supreme may have done that. I think he also forgot he wasn't dealing with a grownup when Peter came to him. If anything he was too trusting in assuming that Peter wouldn't have come to him if things weren't already pretty dire. 

The spell he did was something he said he had done before so he probably didn't think it would be such a big deal. But the target wasn't a bunch of party goers in Kathmandu. It was Peter Parker, a person that exists across many universes. Perhaps someone who exists more often than most people and whose identity is regularly a big deal. Had the same spell been attempted on the Hulk or Captain Marvel I don't think it would have been as difficult to control.

Now for the good stuff. They actually did it. Three spiders in one movie, all in different stages of life and steps of dealing with loss. The banter between them was great (between them and Kate/Yelena we're spoiled) and they each brought their own version of the character to the screen so well. The villains were also really good. Their motivations were distinct and I never questioned why they did anything they did. Really well done considering there were five of them (six if you count the tree). 

The fight scenes were great though it was sometimes difficult to track which spider was which during the finale. All the callbacks were fun. I liked Garfield in this and if Holland sticks with the MCU I would be fine with him doing another movie with Venom, Morbius, etc. Before No Way Home I would have thought that was a terrible idea. Heck, let him finally find his MJ now that he's redeemed his loss of Gwen (does Shailene Woodley want to reprise her cut role?)


----------



## pukunui (Dec 24, 2021)

@DeciousQuail: My understanding is that there’s already a fourth Tom Holland Spider-Man film in the works, and the studios are also talking about giving Garfield another Spider-Man film as well. (Obviously the opening of the multiverse means you can have multiple actors playing the same character.)


----------



## Dire Bare (Dec 24, 2021)

pukunui said:


> @DeciousQuail: My understanding is that there’s already a fourth Tom Holland Spider-Man film in the works, and the studios are also talking about giving Garfield another Spider-Man film as well. (Obviously the opening of the multiverse means you can have multiple actors playing the same character.)



As "No Way Home" was opening, the future of the MCU Spiderman was in doubt, but Tom Holland did recently sign up for another 3 films.


----------



## Dire Bare (Dec 24, 2021)

DeviousQuail said:


> The spell he did was something he said he had done before so he probably didn't think it would be such a big deal. But the target wasn't a bunch of party goers in Kathmandu. It was Peter Parker, a person that exists across many universes. Perhaps someone who exists more often than most people and whose identity is regularly a big deal. Had the same spell been attempted on the Hulk or Captain Marvel I don't think it would have been as difficult to control.



Other than the fact they are both super-heroes, Strange doesn't know how "important" Peter Parker is, that's an audience thing. Also, Strange states quite clearly that he doesn't really understand the multiverse very well, he pretty much knows it exists, and that's about it. He knew the spell was dangerous, but he's arrogant and figured he could handle it.


----------



## DeviousQuail (Dec 24, 2021)

Dire Bare said:


> As "No Way Home" was opening, the future of the MCU Spiderman was in doubt, but Tom Holland did recently sign up for another 3 films.



@pukunui @Dire Bare Thanks, I had not heard that news. Very interesting going forward.



Dire Bare said:


> Other than the fact they are both super-heroes, Strange doesn't know how "important" Peter Parker is, that's an audience thing. Also, Strange states quite clearly that he doesn't really understand the multiverse very well, he pretty much knows it exists, and that's about it. He knew the spell was dangerous, but he's arrogant and figured he could handle it.



Agreed. He doesn't understand it enough and his only experience with it before No Way Home was a success so he thought he could pull it off. I was just thinking that setting wise if something like this were tried again the results would vary based on the person. Peter Parker spiderman just happens to be one of the worst choices for comic book reasons.


----------



## Gradine (Dec 24, 2021)

At least this movie proved that Andrew Garfield deserved to be in much better films, because damn was he a good Peter Parker in this


----------



## Haiku Elvis (Dec 25, 2021)

My only issue with the ending and Parker'schoice, is that we may never see Wizard Ned again!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 25, 2021)

I never would have expected to ever want to see an Amazing Spider-Man 3, but now I do.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 25, 2021)

so got to see it as my Christmas treat and liked it, it was a fun movie which gave a nice range of fun, action and emotional moments and lots of fan service as the 3 Peters interacted.

One thought that struck me though is Uncle Bens axiom "With Great Power must come great responsibility?" a fixed nexus point across all realities?  Do all Spideys need to hear it...


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Dec 26, 2021)

Tonguez said:


> One thought that struck me though is Uncle Bens axiom "With Great Power must come great responsibility?" a fixed nexus point across all realities?  Do all Spideys need to hear it...




Yes. Yes they do. Not that Peter doesn't have a good moral compass, he does. But some things need to be said on screen.


----------



## MGibster (Dec 26, 2021)

I'm not sure I need any more Tom Holland Spider-Man movies.  It's not so much that I haven't enjoyed them or don't want to see more....but it's kind of like ice cream.  Yeah, I want another bowl with some hot fudge on it.  But will I feel the same after I eat another bowl?  While the last movie ended on a downbeat, I can live with that ending.  I'd rather not see the series go downhill.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Dec 26, 2021)

OH! regards the actual movie.

Saw it Christmas Eve and loved it. Spidey is my all time favourite spandex wearin' fool so getting three of him in the one movie was gold for me.

I thought the premise was a bit forced. I don't see how Peter or Strange could possibly have thought that mucking around with the minds of everyone in the world is any way ethical. I feel that that writing did a disservice to the characters.

But once I accepted the premise and settled in to enjoy the ride it was all great. 

Aside: There's some talk in another thread about spoilers and how to avoid them. I must be doing something right vis-a-vis spoilers because I had no idea there would be three Spidermans. Spidermen? Spidersman?


----------



## pukunui (Dec 26, 2021)

DrunkonDuty said:


> I thought the premise was a bit forced. I don't see how Peter or Strange could possibly have thought that mucking around with the minds of everyone in the world is any way ethical. I feel that that writing did a disservice to the characters.



Peter is a teenager. His impulse control is still developing, as is his ability to consider the consequences / ethics of his choices.

Dr Strange is an adult and theoretically should know better, but he is also arrogant and made some assumptions on Peter's part (i.e. He clearly assumed that Peter had exhausted all of his options and that this was his last desperate attempt to set things right rather than his initial impulse.)


----------



## trappedslider (Dec 26, 2021)

DrunkonDuty said:


> OH! regards the actual movie.
> 
> Saw it Christmas Eve and loved it. Spidey is my all time favourite spandex wearin' fool so getting three of him in the one movie was gold for me.
> 
> I thought the premise was a bit forced. I don't see how Peter or Strange could possibly have thought that mucking around with the minds of everyone in the world is any way ethical. I feel that that writing did a disservice to the characters.



I suggest you go look up "One More Day/Brand new day"


----------



## Dire Bare (Dec 26, 2021)

pukunui said:


> Peter is a teenager. His impulse control is still developing, as is his ability to consider the consequences / ethics of his choices.
> 
> Dr Strange is an adult and theoretically should know better, but he is also arrogant and made some assumptions on Peter's part (i.e. He clearly assumed that Peter had exhausted all of his options and that this was his last desperate attempt to set things right rather than his initial impulse.)



Sometimes I think people forget how flawed people are . . . . and when our on-screen heroes make flawed decisions, we criticize them as unrealistic, when the opposite is more often true.

Peter Parker and Stephen Strange always making the right call and carefully thinking things through before acting . . . . that would be unrealistic!!


----------



## Stalker0 (Dec 26, 2021)

Dire Bare said:


> Sometimes I think people forget how flawed people are . . . . and when our on-screen heroes make flawed decisions, we criticize them as unrealistic, when the opposite is more often true.
> 
> Peter Parker and Stephen Strange always making the right call and carefully thinking things through before acting . . . . that would be unrealistic!!



I think the issue with strange is, we have to remember that he didn’t gain his powers through accident…he was given the knowledge by the ancient one and other wizards.

aka he had people that mentored him and “tested him”, ensuring he had the proper morality to use magic wisely. Further the ancient one (through use of the time stone) had stated that “strange is to be the best of us”…a pretty high bar.

lastly, strange’s backstory is losing his hands due to irresponsible action, and his first movie is seeing him exposed to the dangers of magic used for the wrong purposes.

with all of that, the idea that strange would mind wipe the entire world just because his buddy asked is a pretty major disconnect.


----------



## Dire Bare (Dec 26, 2021)

Stalker0 said:


> I think the issue with strange is, we have to remember that he didn’t gain his powers through accident…he was given the knowledge by the ancient one and other wizards.
> 
> aka he had people that mentored him and “tested him”, ensuring he had the proper morality to use magic wisely. Further the ancient one (through use of the time stone) had stated that “strange is to be the best of us”…a pretty high bar.
> 
> ...



Meh. Strange is (or was) a highly talented surgeon, someone who requires years of training, mentoring, and who must follow a code of conduct . . . . and plenty of surgeons in the real world make bad calls, morally and practically.

Strange is the Sorcerer Supreme . . . and yet, still human. And one characterized as arrogant and impulsive at that. If you've caught the "What If" series on Disney+ . . . a version of Strange makes a call, out of his pain and arrogance, that destroys the entire world.

Also, let's not forget the mistakes of Strange's magical colleagues, including the Ancient One.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Dec 26, 2021)

pukunui said:


> Peter is a teenager. His impulse control is still developing, as is his ability to consider the consequences / ethics of his choices.
> 
> Dr Strange is an adult and theoretically should know better, but he is also arrogant and made some assumptions on Peter's part (i.e. He clearly assumed that Peter had exhausted all of his options and that this was his last desperate attempt to set things right rather than his initial impulse.)




Yes, Peter is a teenager and can be forgiven for his moment of selfishness. Strange is a functioning adult, he definitely should be aware of the ethical ramifications of wiping (some of the) memories of everyone in the world. Does he at least bring that up with Peter? Just point out how bad this is? No. 

As I write this Stalker0 has posted about how this goes against what we know of Strange as a person.

I'll just add that Peter should be better. Even a young Peter should hesitate at doing something to 7 billion-ish people without their consent. So yes, I call it a disservice to the characters. It didn't destroy the movie for me. I was quite able to say to myself "Well, that's the premise, it could have been better. But here we are so bring on the web-slinging!" 



trappedslider said:


> I suggest you go look up "One More Day/Brand new day"



I've read _One More Day_. Considered by the vast majority of the Spiderman fandom to be a travesty of the character. An opinion which I share.

Have never felt any need to read _Brand New Day_ which I assume is a re-visit/doubling down on _One More Day_.


----------



## pukunui (Dec 26, 2021)

DrunkonDuty said:


> Yes, Peter is a teenager and can be forgiven for his moment of selfishness. I'll just add that Peter should be better. Even a young Peter should hesitate at doing something to 7 billion-ish people without their consent.



If you were being hounded 24/7 by news media, been arrested and harassed by haters everywhere you go because of a lie, can’t even be anonymous at school, caused your two best friends to be denied entry to MIT merely because of their association with you, been arrested, etc etc - even as a fully rational adult, would you really be in a frame of mind to consider the ethical ramifications of wanting to be forgotten?

I don’t think Peter was thinking in terms of what effect the spell would have on everyone else. He was just thinking in terms of “make it go away!”


I also don’t think Strange’s action was all that out of character either. It’s possible he was taking a broader view - e.g. Spider-Man can’t do his job as a superhero if he’s constantly being harassed and accused of being a bad guy when he isn’t. I expect he wasn’t just doing it to help a friend but to help the world at large because it needs the good guys to be able to do their jobs effectively.


----------



## Stalker0 (Dec 26, 2021)

Dire Bare said:


> Meh. Strange is (or was) a highly talented surgeon, someone who requires years of training, mentoring, and who must follow a code of conduct . . . . and plenty of surgeons in the real world make bad calls, morally and practically.
> 
> Strange is the Sorcerer Supreme . . . and yet, still human. And one characterized as arrogant and impulsive at that. If you've caught the "What If" series on Disney+ . . . a version of Strange makes a call, out of his pain and arrogance, that destroys the entire world.
> 
> Also, let's not forget the mistakes of Strange's magical colleagues, including the Ancient One.



We have to consider the scale though of the effect. Your right that a surgeon sometimes makes a bad call on a person and they suffer consequences.

But what Strange is doing is the equivalent of operating of millions of people without their consent. That is an ethical level WAY WAY WAY beyond what a typical surgeon must consider.

Ultimately I have to respect that Dr Strange is an impulsive (and by that I mean reckless to the point of unethical) character in the comics, and so the portrayal in the movies is accurate with that. I guess the only way to reconcile that is with the notion that the Ancient One was a very poor teacher, who allowed an arrogant and impulsive person access to incredible power. You could argue that Ancient One herself is the most reckless of them all, and so Strange is just the apple not falling far from the tree.


----------



## pukunui (Dec 26, 2021)

Another thing to consider is that when the Ancient One said Strange would be the “best of us” - she may have only been referring to his role in saving the universe from Thanos, or she may have been referring to a time further ahead than this current point.

That is to say, maybe Strange is still on his journey to becoming the “best of us”.


----------



## Staffan (Dec 27, 2021)

DrunkonDuty said:


> I've read _One More Day_. Considered by the vast majority of the Spiderman fandom to be a travesty of the character. An opinion which I share.



Apparently Straczynski was considering having his name taken off the comic, but was persuaded otherwise.


DrunkonDuty said:


> Have never felt any need to read _Brand New Day_ which I assume is a re-visit/doubling down on _One More Day_.



Brand New Day is basically the Spider-Man reboot that follows One More Day. It doesn't really touch on the One More Day events, at least not at first, except that One More Day is a necessary precondition for Brand New Day to happen. Eventually they go into the in-universe version of events, which is a version of No Way Home (though more successful): after being beset by problems related to having revealed his secret identity, Peter asks Dr Strange to remove the memory of him being Spider-Man from everyone (except, it turns out, MJ). It actually succeeds extra well, at least for a while, which makes it impossible for people to whom Peter hasn't actively revealed himself to make the connection.

If you can ignore the bad taste caused by One More Day, Brand New Day and the storylines following it (eventually leading up to The Superior Spider-Man) are actually really good. It feels like a throwback to "the good old days", with mysterious villains, a reinvigorated supporting cast, and all that good stuff. It also leans very strongly on the science side of Spider-Man, avoiding the mysticism Straczynski dabbled in.

I think both Straczynski's and the follow-up team's Spider-Man are great, but they're not really compatible with one another.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Dec 27, 2021)

Staffan said:


> Brand New Day is basically the Spider-Man reboot that follows One More Day. It doesn't really touch on the One More Day events, at least not at first, except that One More Day is a necessary precondition for Brand New Day to happen. Eventually they go into the in-universe version of events, which is a version of No Way Home (though more successful): after being beset by problems related to having revealed his secret identity, Peter asks Dr Strange to remove the memory of him being Spider-Man from everyone (except, it turns out, MJ). It actually succeeds extra well, at least for a while, which makes it impossible for people to whom Peter hasn't actively revealed himself to make the connection.
> 
> If you can ignore the bad taste caused by One More Day, Brand New Day and the storylines following it (eventually leading up to The Superior Spider-Man) are actually really good. It feels like a throwback to "the good old days", with mysterious villains, a reinvigorated supporting cast, and all that good stuff. It also leans very strongly on the science side of Spider-Man, avoiding the mysticism Straczynski dabbled in.
> 
> I think both Straczynski's and the follow-up team's Spider-Man are great, but they're not really compatible with one another.




Ah. Well, I've learned a thing. Thanks. I'll be honest - I would struggle to accept any on-going plot that required _One More Day _to have been a thing. It's just not in my head-canon, you know? Like Spidey beating Firelord isn't in my head-canon. And of course I have even more issue with an older, more experienced Peter wanting to do non-consensual psychic surgery.



pukunui said:


> If you were being hounded 24/7 by news media, been arrested and harassed by haters everywhere you go because of a lie, can’t even be anonymous at school, caused your two best friends to be denied entry to MIT merely because of their association with you, been arrested, etc etc - even as a fully rational adult, would you really be in a frame of mind to consider the ethical ramifications of wanting to be forgotten?
> 
> I don’t think Peter was thinking in terms of what effect the spell would have on everyone else. He was just thinking in terms of “make it go away!”
> 
> ...




Yeah, I get why Peter did it. And it works well enough for me to accept it as the premise for the movie. This bit of the writing gets a passing mark. A conceded pass. (YMMV, obviously.) The rest of the movie was a pure joy.


----------



## Lidgar (Dec 27, 2021)

“My back!”

Long live Bully McGuire


----------



## pukunui (Dec 27, 2021)

Lidgar said:


> “My back!”
> 
> Long live Bully McGuire



Haha. Yes, I really appreciated the back-cracking scene.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 27, 2021)

Stalker0 said:


> Ultimately I have to respect that Dr Strange is an impulsive (and by that I mean reckless to the point of unethical) character in the comics, and so the portrayal in the movies is accurate with that. I guess the only way to reconcile that is with the notion that the Ancient One was a very poor teacher, who allowed an arrogant and impulsive person access to incredible power. You could argue that Ancient One herself is the most reckless of them all, and so Strange is just the apple not falling far from the tree.



in the first Doctor Strange movie is shown that after 9 months of basic learning in Kamar-Taj, Strange got fustrated and so stole the Eye of Agamotto from the library and then used it to mess with time so that he could learn everything, including forbidden knowledge. Throughout his training he is warned repeatedly about breaking the rules, which he is constantly pushing. He excels despite the Ancient One trying to make him slow down,  only to find out that the Ancient One has been breaking the rules too by messing with the dark dimension to extend her life.

Eventually it is by breaking the rules of magic and locking himself and Domammu in a time-loop that he is able to save the universe.

So yes the Ancient One was reckless and allowed an impulsive person to weild incredible power - but its that willingness to break the rules that allows Strange to win victory in the face of cosmic doom, perhaps thats why the Ancient One declared him the greatest of us all...


----------



## MGibster (Dec 27, 2021)

I was really surprised by how much I thought Benedict Cumberbatch looked like Jason Sudeikis performing in a sketch as Dr. Strange.


----------



## Mirtek (Dec 29, 2021)

Wow, the after credit scene was just pure cruelty 



Spoiler



They raised our hopes with the Venom 2 after credit scene. They let us feel the euphoria immediately with the NWH after credit scene only to tear it away in the blink of an eye. 

Yes, there's now a piece left behind for a new MCU Venom, but come on, we wanted the Tom Hardy Venom in the MCU


----------



## Mirtek (Dec 29, 2021)

pukunui said:


> It’s just a tree.



That's what it wanted you to think. Don't tell me you did not stay for the extra secret after-after-credits scene of Tree Man?


----------



## Marc Radle (Dec 29, 2021)

Mirtek said:


> Wow, the after credit scene was just pure cruelty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn’t say ‘we’ because it implies everyone wanted that. I know plenty of folks (myself very much included) that have no interest in seeing Venom in the MCU whatsoever.


----------



## MGibster (Dec 29, 2021)

Venom used to be one of my favorite Spider-Man villains.  There were stronger, faster, and more brutal than Spider-Man and it was always a struggle for Peter to defeat them.  I haven't seen the Venom movies because Venom without Spider-Man isn't really Venom.


----------



## Staffan (Dec 29, 2021)

MGibster said:


> Venom used to be one of my favorite Spider-Man villains.  There were stronger, faster, and more brutal than Spider-Man and it was always a struggle for Peter to defeat them.  I haven't seen the Venom movies because Venom without Spider-Man isn't really Venom.



I was going to go on a spiel about how Venom is hard to do right in the movies, because there's not really enough room to deal with the black costume and it's abilities, and its effects on Peter. But looking back, it was only around in the comics for about half a year before it was revealed to be a symbiote. Of course, it took some time after that before we got Venom out of it, but still, it's not like we're talking Dark Phoenix levels of build-up.


----------



## trappedslider (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 3, 2022)

trappedslider said:


> the audience I was with cheered




Has to be a US thing, do other parts of the world cheer at movies?


----------



## GreyLord (Jan 3, 2022)

trappedslider said:


> I suggest you go look up "One More Day/Brand new day"




Worst Spiderman series/set ever.  Made possible even worse after (Doc Oc as Peter Parker and Spiderman, etc). 

I hear they may be trying to repair the damage now (over a decade later, a little late I'd say as they lost me and a ton of other spiderman readers from the comic book, though I imagine that many still buy trade PBs of earlier collections of series prior to that, as well as watch the movies and other items).  Perhaps I might try it again if I hear they repair that damage they did all that while ago, but they made me hate their take of Spidey.



Gradine said:


> At least this movie proved that Andrew Garfield deserved to be in much better films, because damn was he a good Peter Parker in this




He always was.  I enoyed TAS movies.  I think people were just upset because they did a reboot and did it rather soon after the classic spiderman trilogy (instead of doing what they needed to do to continue that trilogy into a longer movie series).  

It was a great due of movies though.  I thought the first was stronger than the second though.  Gwen Staceys events at the end of the second movie (won't go into full spoiler) seemed tacked on, should have had a more full exploration of that event (IMO).


----------



## Marc Radle (Jan 3, 2022)

Bagpuss said:


> Has to be a US thing, do other parts of the world cheer at movies?




If it’s a cool or exciting scene, sure!
Folks in other countries don’t do that?


----------



## Bolares (Jan 3, 2022)

GreyLord said:


> Made possible even worse after (Doc Oc as Peter Parker and Spiderman, etc).



YOU DON'T VOME TO MY HOUSE AND SPEAK ILL OF THE SUPERIOR SPIDERMAN RUN!   

Seriouslly now, I love that run. And the latter run of the superior spiderman with dock ock in San Francisco.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 4, 2022)

Marc Radle said:


> If it’s a cool or exciting scene, sure!
> Folks in other countries don’t do that?



I have never heard anyone cheer at something occurring on screen in the cinema in the UK.

Someone trips coming in with their popcorn, of course. But anyone with manners will not make a sound during the film itself.


----------



## Marc Radle (Jan 4, 2022)

Bagpuss said:


> I have never heard anyone cheer at something occurring on screen in the cinema in the UK.
> 
> Someone trips coming in with their popcorn, of course. But anyone with manners will not make a sound during the film itself.




I’m assuming that wasn’t a back-handed shot at American movie audiences, right?

Being in a packed theater watching a movie like Avengers Endgame or Spider Man No Way Home and having everyone cheer during a big part is an awesome, collective experience. I feel kind of bad for places that don’t do that honestly …


----------



## pukunui (Jan 4, 2022)

There were shouts and cheers from the Kiwi audience with whom I saw this movie. It’s pretty rare for people to make noise in the cinema here, though.

I expect there’s still a strong element of politeness in UK society that results in no cheering from cinema audiences. (Not at all suggesting this is a bad thing, btw. I prefer a silent audience at the cinema myself, and I am American.)


----------



## GreyLord (Jan 4, 2022)

Bagpuss said:


> Has to be a US thing, do other parts of the world cheer at movies?




I came back with a reply, but thought, what does it actually help.  It might just foster bad attitudes, so am editing it out overall.

I will keep the writing that most of the time those in the US ARE quiet during movies, and anyone who thinks that those in Europe or the UK are simply just more polite than Americans are at events (go to a Football event for example) probably just haven't been exposed to certain groups of rowdy people on either side of the ocean.  

The general movie showing in the US is a rather quiet one though with no cheering or clapping or anything else except watching the film.


----------



## Janx (Jan 4, 2022)

Loved it.

I didn't like the idea of rebooting Spiderman after Toby.  Aside from #3's problems, he did a good job.  But then Andrew also did a good job.  And then that was also swept aside.

This movie reached out to both of them and hugged them into canon. Now when somebody asks what's the MCU watching order, it better include Toby and Andrew's films. (for the record, I stand by Release Date order as it was originally experienced). It also redeemed their villain deaths, something Sony inflicted the Batman Solution (since all those movies also killed their villain).

The premise that Strange would attempt such a spell seemed iffy, especially when right after canceling the spell, Steven finds out what Peter really needed was an adult who knew how college admissions worked. That last bit was realistic, because families sending their first to college have no reference.

I'm not sure how I feel about Peter and his ending with MJ and Ned.  The reality is, his core dumping all of that on them right then would have been crazy.  He'd need to play it slower, and this is supposed to be the end of the movie. Plus, MJ's statement of "it doesn't hurt anymore" kinda signals a move-on, don't risk breaking them.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 4, 2022)

Marc Radle said:


> I’m assuming that wasn’t a back-handed shot at American movie audiences, right?




Not really cultures are different the world over. You guys probably wouldn't get pantomimes, or how offensive our football chants are for example.

I'm genuinely curious if it is just a US thing or does it happen in other parts of the world.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 4, 2022)

Bagpuss said:


> Not really cultures are different the world over. You guys probably wouldn't get pantomimes, or how offensive our football chants are for example.
> 
> I'm genuinely curious if it is just a US thing or does it happen in other parts of the world.



nobody gets pantomimes, but they are fun


----------



## Nikosandros (Jan 4, 2022)

Bagpuss said:


> Not really cultures are different the world over. You guys probably wouldn't get pantomimes, or how offensive our football chants are for example.
> 
> I'm genuinely curious if it is just a US thing or does it happen in other parts of the world.



No one cheers at the movies in Italy. I was surprised the first time I saw a movie in the US. Definitely a cultural thing.


----------



## Bolares (Jan 4, 2022)

Bagpuss said:


> or how offensive our football chants are for example.



Really? Are you still allowed to drink on stadiums over there?


----------



## Vael (Jan 4, 2022)

I waited until the theatre count was low enough to risk it, saw it yesterday.

Overall, an enjoyable Spiderman outing. Because it does callback each other movie, it's hard to judge it on it's own. This movie comes with built in nostaglia goggles. Cast is solid, my crush on Andrew Garfield was renewed. 

Despite Charlie Cox popping up in media, I managed to avoid spoilers and not connect that social appearance with a cameo, so his appearance as Matt Murdock was a pleasant surprise. And a good scene, hopefully he'll be a better lawyer in the greater MCU. I assume this means we can expect an appearance in She-Hulk?

My fav bit was probably the Spiders-men having that huddle up moment of "how do we work as a team?". Also the look on Garfield's face when he saves MJ.

So, solid movie, but I'm not quite willing to give it the accolades I've seen from others.


----------



## Erekose (Jan 4, 2022)

Just back from seeing it - really enjoyed it, particularly the three Peters talking to each other and the interaction between the relevant Spider-Man and his villain (and Andrew’s redemption of sorts saving MJ). For a second I did think GG had killed the Tobey Spider-Man rather than just injuring him - ”I’ve been stabbed before” lol …

Was it just me or was the flat that Peter moved into at the end, very similar to the one Tobey’s Peter had? Maybe all inexpensive flats in NYC all look the same


----------



## GreyLord (Jan 5, 2022)

Bagpuss said:


> Not really cultures are different the world over. You guys probably wouldn't get pantomimes, or how offensive our football chants are for example.
> 
> I'm genuinely curious if it is just a US thing or does it happen in other parts of the world.




You have a VERY WRONG idea of what happens in the US.

In the US it is very much like it is in the UK.  Normally, you won't hear a peep during a movie in the US and if you do peep, you may get dirty looks or even asked to leave.

HOWEVER...there are a few movies, especially premiere night in some places, where there is clapping and other items.  In some places in the US with some movies there are some that hoot and holler I suppose and it has been getting worse over the years.  I was surprised that it is now done with certain movie crowds AFTER the night of the premiere.  Not sure what to think about that.  

It IS a thing in the UK though, at least recently.  Know someone who went to a movie (this one, actually, that the thread is about), and you know what, much to their annoyance, there was clapping and other things going on during the movie.  I will say it annoyed them greatly, but there you go.

So...It's not just the US it appears.  

Most of the time it is VERY MUCH looked down upon to clap and shout at a cinema in the US during a movie.  To think that it is normal to talk and clap during the show in the US is an incorrect assumption and could, depending on the movie and time of it, get you kicked out of the movie itself.


----------



## Staffan (Jan 5, 2022)

GreyLord said:


> You have a VERY WRONG idea of what happens in the US.
> 
> In the US it is very much like it is in the UK.  Normally, you won't hear a peep during a movie in the US and if you do peep, you may get dirty looks or even asked to leave.
> 
> ...



Here in Sweden, I've only seen it during particularly climactic moments. For example, when they showed the Special Edition of Star Wars, everyone cheered when the Death Star got blown up.


----------



## Richards (Jan 9, 2022)

GreyLord said:


> In the US it is very much like it is in the UK.  Normally, you won't hear a peep during a movie in the US and if you do peep, you may get dirty looks or even asked to leave.



Unless you're at a screening of "The Rocky Horror Picture Show"...then all bets are off.

I finally saw this today with my three boys.  We all pretty much agreed it was our third-favorite of the Tom Holland Spider-Man movies.  Not that it was a bad movie, there was just so much that watered it down.  Maybe we let the hype lead us to expect a much better movie, but this was just...meh.

I do like the fact that it ended with Peter back in a homemade Spider-Man suit, trying to make ends meet.  While I've enjoyed Tom Holland's Peter Parker, I was never a big fan of the Spider-Man suit being a piece of Stark tech.  I'm glad to see we'll be going back to his comic book roots from this point on.

Johnathan


----------



## Mirtek (Jan 10, 2022)

Bagpuss said:


> Has to be a US thing, do other parts of the world cheer at movies?



Never experienced that ever. Don't know whether this is a US thing, but at least in my corner of Germany it isn't done


----------



## Blue (Jan 23, 2022)

Finally saw it, was sick for a while.  Posting this before reading so I can get my thoughts off.  Have to say five weeks after it came out the theater was still 3/4 full.  On the other hand, not a huge amount of out-loud crowd reaction.

Quite enjoyed it, but #1 and #2 beat this for me.  But  apart of that may be that I saw the first two Tobey McGuire moves, none of the Andrew Garfield movies, and none with the first after-credits scene.  The other thing is that seeing it this late while I avoided discussions, I couldn't avoid various memes so a number of the twists were spoiled for me.

On the other hand, loved the Matt Murdock appearance, and Doc Ock, and Green Goblin.  And I knew who the others were from other sources.

Thrilled, simply thrilled with how they handled Otto and Osborn.  Just magnificent.

Okay, they didn't do an origin story for MCU Spider-man, they didn't need to have May do the Great Responsibility line and get killed off.  I know it was a callback, but it felt cheap, like they were mimicking it instead an homage.

I don't understand at the end why MJ didn't just write on her arm, in her own handwriting, "trust Peter Parker, he's telling the truth", and then have Peter stay for when the forgetfulness spell goes off.  Him being there, and them being there with no explanation, could have been a great place t remind them.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jan 23, 2022)

Obviously the magic of the spell would erase anything written down about Peter. _wink_


----------



## Blue (Jan 23, 2022)

Joshua Randall said:


> Obviously the magic of the spell would erase anything written down about Peter. _wink_



Okay, between Ned and MJ, two bright students who deserve to go to MIT, and know their memory is going to be erased, can probably come up with something that isn't too specific.  "If you are near the Statue of Liberty right now with two other people, you can implicitly trust both of them, even if what they say sounds highly unlikely."


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## trappedslider (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Stalker0 (Jan 29, 2022)

Blue said:


> Okay, between Ned and MJ, two bright students who deserve to go to MIT, and know their memory is going to be erased, can probably come up with something that isn't too specific.  "If you are near the Statue of Liberty right now with two other people, you can implicitly trust both of them, even if what they say sounds highly unlikely."



If we are really going with the notion that the spell removes all knowledge of Peter, than we have to assume its damn thorough. I mean its going to remove computer records, written things, gifts peter has given (or at least reassociate them with other things), remove pictures, etc etc.

Something of that kind of scale is probably a bit much for two kids, even ones as smart as them....especially when they know zilch about magic.


----------



## MoonSong (Jul 23, 2022)

Finally got to watch it (Thanks HBO!)... And I'm just, wow, dodging spoilers for eight months was worth it. This is so cool!(might edit this post later, now I need to sleep)


----------



## Rabulias (Jul 23, 2022)

And the long-rumored rerelease in theaters with 15 minutes of extra footage has a US release date: September 1.









						Spider-Man: No Way Home re-release might be bigger than we thought
					

Sony’s big Spider-Man: No Way Home The More Fun Stuff Version> rerelease will be massive - here’s the list of countries.




					bgr.com


----------



## Mannahnin (Jul 26, 2022)

Rabulias said:


> And the long-rumored rerelease in theaters with 15 minutes of extra footage has a US release date: September 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might actually have to go see this.  I missed the original theatrical release, and really enjoyed the movie when I finally watched it.


----------

